# Can I fold with my 4870's?



## Nick89 (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to start folding and would like to know if I can fold with my 4870's and my PII 940?

okay, only sticky I saw was how to fold with an X2 card. I'm just not sure how to set it up ATM.

I'm a little lost in it all.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 13, 2009)

You can fold with anything really since every point helps


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 13, 2009)

I give up for now, will try this again tomorrow maby.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 13, 2009)

is this what you were looking for ?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> is this what you were looking for ?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163



Already found that but thanks.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Already found that but thanks.



Did you get everything running OK??


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 14, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Did you get everything running OK??



No, thats why I had to stop for now.


----------

